# Lightroom crashes when trying to export



## cmpentecost (Dec 4, 2007)

EVERY time I try to export, Lightroom crashes.  I get the Microsoft box saying "Adobe Photoshop has encountered a problem and needs to close".  The error signature is AppName: lightroom.exe, AppVer: 1.3.'', ModName: discburning.dll.  

I have been able to export using the Export with preset - Burn Full Sized JPEGS, and this works, but only for a couple of photos before Lightroom locks up on me.  

I'm using Lightroom 1.3.

I'm at a loss of why I'm having this problem, and how to fix it.  Any suggestions?

Thanks.

Christine


----------



## ttk (Dec 4, 2007)

What's your ram and processor? can you add what you have in your signature..


----------



## PhotoMoose (Dec 4, 2007)

Mine doesn't crash every time I export but it frequently does.  I notice it more using the export option on the right-click context menu.

I also didn't notice this happening before upgrading to 1.3 but I've been playing more and more with the export presets lately (after upgrading to 1.3).


----------



## cmpentecost (Dec 4, 2007)

I have updated the info on my computer hardware.  

My LR has been crashing upon export since day one, which was 1.1.  I never really had to use export until now, and it's becoming very frustrating.

I need to have a large number of photos as JPEGs, and they are currently in Lightroom as PSD or TIFF files.  I'm still new enough to Lightroom, so is there another way I can get all of these photos converted, other than opening them all individually in PS and re-saving as a JPEG?

Thanks.

Christine


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Dec 4, 2007)

cmpentecost;4'98 said:
			
		

> I have updated the info on my computer hardware.
> 
> My LR has been crashing upon export since day one, which was 1.1.  I never really had to use export until now, and it's becoming very frustrating.
> 
> ...


Not sure about the crashing but in PS you could run the script "image processor" to do what you want.
Tell us exactly the steps you are taking for export please to assist with tracking this down.


----------



## cmpentecost (Dec 4, 2007)

I have to admit I'm still a bit of a novice with Lightroom.  

I adjusted about 45 photos both in Lightroom and Photoshop.  After my PS adjustments, I would just click "Save", and the adjusted photo was then viewable in Lightroom.  After I was finished with all 45 photos, which were still in PSD or TIFF format, I wanted to have a copy of all images in JPEG format.  I created a new folder for these JPEG images.  I click on "Export", and Lightroom instantly crashes.  If I click Export with Preset - Burn full size JPEGS, I can transfer photos this way to another folder as JPEGS, but Lightroom locks up after the 2nd transfer.

I just tried to pull up Lightroom to look at it again, and now I can't even pull it up.  I will probably need to restart my computer.  Other than Lightroom, my computer works great.

Am I doing something wrong, or, is there another way in LR to accomplish what I want to do?

Thanks!

Christine


----------



## Mick Seymour (Dec 5, 2007)

cmpentecost;4'93 said:
			
		

> EVERY time I try to export, Lightroom crashes.  I get the Microsoft box saying "Adobe Photoshop has encountered a problem and needs to close".  The error signature is AppName: lightroom.exe, AppVer: 1.3.'', ModName: discburning.dll.



Christine, do you have other disk writing software on your machine? If you do, does it work? I'm wondering if there is a clash between Lightroom and that software.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok, so what happens if you take 'Burn disc' OUT of the export actions, so that it's just writing them to disc?  That error definitely sounds like it's failing at Burn stage.


----------



## cmpentecost (Dec 5, 2007)

I have Nero on my computer, that I use for burning CD's or photos on to DVD's, etc.  I'll look into this option.  I spoke with the guy who built my computer, but he said without looking at it, it was hard to tell what the problem is.  My guess is that some software program on my computer is not playing nicely with Lightroom.

Thanks for the suggestion!

Chris


----------



## sabushka (Dec 16, 2007)

So, sorry for bringing this up again, but has anyone solved this problem?

I've been browsing the internet for some time on the matter - and nobody seems to be able to solve the problem! 

Also, as for the actions suggested above, like checking with the disc-burn software... I would, but the problem is - the CD-ROM on this exact computer of mine isn't capable of burning CD's at all... so I can't really see how that could be the problem... I tried all versions from 1.1 to 1.3 and neither seems to export photos via  Export option 

Any help please?


----------



## cmpentecost (Dec 16, 2007)

I've Googled about everything I can think of on this Lightroom problem, and have found nothing.  I'm planning on finishing up some projects on my computer and then taking it in to the guy who built it, to see if he can figure it out.  I think there has to be something I have on my computer that isn't compatible with this LR function, but what???

Christine


----------



## sabushka (Dec 16, 2007)

Yep, my thoughts exactly :|
I have two PC's at home, and on one of them it runs perfect(the sad irony is, I don't need it there), but on this one - nothing.


----------



## BrokenLyre (Dec 16, 2007)

*I haven't even seen the export dialog*

This is so frustrating...

To add more color to anyone that has an interest, the error appears right when selecting File > Export.  I've never even seen the insides of the export dialog.  As mentioned by others, I can use the presets available such as "Burn Full Sized JPEGs".

Error Signature:
AppName: lightroom.exe AppVer: 1.3.1.' ModName: discburning.dll
ModVer: '.'.'.' Offset: ''''4e4'
 
(I only have a DVD ROM drive on this computer)

My setup:
MS Windows XP
Home Edition
Version 2''2
Service Pack 2

Intel Core2 64'' @ 2.13GHz
2.'' GB RAM

NVIDIA GeForce 76'' GS


----------



## BrokenLyre (Dec 16, 2007)

Actually - now apparently I need to dig into the drivers on my DVD drive.  I just disabled the DVD drive and now everything seems to work just fine.


----------



## sabushka (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow... it worked... I'm pretty amazed... Thanks


----------



## BrokenLyre (Dec 16, 2007)

*iTunes and GEARAspiWDM*

After a little research of my DVD-ROM drivers, I came across some random threads of information that pointed to GEARAspiWDM.sys.  This was an unsigned driver that I saw on my device.  You may want to see if you have it by digging into the Driver Details for your DVD or CD-ROM.

Apparently this GEAR driver is installed with itunes and I've seen reference to a lot of failures surrounding it.  I don't need iTunes on this computer so I just wiped it out - though I also wiped out QuickTime, Apple Updater, and all my DivX components.

I by no means know why this worked nor do I have any further desire to figure it out on my own, but now i can survive with my export function.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 16, 2007)

Well done for figuring it out guys!  And thanks for posting the solution back for everyone else too!


----------



## cmpentecost (Dec 18, 2007)

WOW!  Perhaps this solution will work for me too!  How do you disable your DVD drive?  Since I use my DVD drive, I'm not sure if that's a good option, but it's worth a try.  I also have iTunes.  Perhaps I'll print out this thread for my computer guy and let him do his magic, rather than me messing with it.  I would like to try to disable the DVD drive though and see what happens.

Thanks!!

Christine


----------



## lowolf (Dec 21, 2007)

*export to burn*

Can you export to folder with out burning

hmm you say you can't open the catalog now 
Ctrl click LR on desktop keep ctrl key down
create new catalog then import some images into it
Make sure the catalog goes in the LR folder
in windows it is my pictures for xp and pictures for Vista
 the name you give it will be the catalog name

once you have a new catalog test can you export to a folder now
now try to do same but burn
if failing at burning betting 3rd party software has the CD burner locked which is causing it to fail






sabushka said:


> So, sorry for bringing this up again, but has anyone solved this problem?
> 
> I've been browsing the internet for some time on the matter - and nobody seems to be able to solve the problem!
> 
> ...


----------



## cmpentecost (Dec 22, 2007)

Perhaps it was a "Lightroom, heal thyself" after I threatened my computer?  I dunno, but Lightroom is working normal, and...I can now export, for the very first time!  I started doing some backups of stuff on my computer onto the external harddrive, and, looked at what was on my computer that I didn't need or use.  I deleted Skype, as I never used it, and...perhaps that's the reason, but I can now export.

Christine


----------



## isd (Feb 7, 2008)

Same problem here: crash on Export. Any Export.
No GEAR software that I can see.
I feel so smart that I downloaded the demo before purchasing!


----------



## Brad Snyder (Feb 7, 2008)

ISD, we can try to help if you give us a little more detail.  I can testify that I've exported 1','''s of jpgs with LR on XPSP2. That doesn't help you of course, just trying to reassure that it actually does work.  

Where exactly are you encountering problems? Can you describe the steps? Did you try any of the new/test catalog suggestions above in the thread?


----------



## isd (Feb 7, 2008)

New install, lightroom for the first time.
Import images from folder (keep same location).
Apply several adjustments to the raw files.
Press Export.
Crash.

Same thing happens without adjustments.

Don't know what else to tell.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Feb 7, 2008)

isd said:


> New install, lightroom for the first time.
> Import images from folder (keep same location).
> Apply several adjustments to the raw files.
> Press Export.
> ...



Wow, that's a new one on me.  

The files are imported, and you maybe make adjustments, maybe not, (experimenting I assume) . Are you using Quick Develop in Library module, or the full adjustments in Develop Module? Both?

When you say "Press Export", is that the button, lower left of Library Module?
Boom when pressing? Does the export dialog come up at all?

Trying to export 1 or many?

(Sorry, not trying to imply that you're doing something wrong, just trying to get a handle on when/where/how to get to the why.)

Reinstalls?  Catalog optimize/test integrity on startup?


----------



## isd (Feb 7, 2008)

No worries Brad, I have been working in software support for 8 years, I know how that goes.

Several attempts were made. I tried to export images with no adjustment whatsoever. When any adjustments were made they were done in the DEVELOP module.

Yes, the button EXPORT was located on the LIBRARY module. Exact same result was obtained when using "Export" from the menu. No dialog whatsoever, crash is immediate. Trying to export inly 1 image.

Never had a chance to use catalogs. Never created one. Might there be a problem that my "Documents and settings" folder is on the D: drive, different from "Windows" and "Program files" which are on C:?


----------



## cmpentecost (Dec 4, 2007)

EVERY time I try to export, Lightroom crashes.  I get the Microsoft box saying "Adobe Photoshop has encountered a problem and needs to close".  The error signature is AppName: lightroom.exe, AppVer: 1.3.'', ModName: discburning.dll.  

I have been able to export using the Export with preset - Burn Full Sized JPEGS, and this works, but only for a couple of photos before Lightroom locks up on me.  

I'm using Lightroom 1.3.

I'm at a loss of why I'm having this problem, and how to fix it.  Any suggestions?

Thanks.

Christine


----------



## Replytoken (Feb 7, 2008)

isd said:


> Never had a chance to use catalogs. Never created one.


 
Can you elaborate a bit more on this?  You imported images, but never created a catalog?  I am a bit confused. :?


----------



## isd (Feb 7, 2008)

I never purposefully created a catalog. If one was automatically created then so it was.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Feb 7, 2008)

isd said:


> Never had a chance to use catalogs. Never created one. Might there be a problem that my "Documents and settings" folder is on the D: drive, different from "Windows" and "Program files" which are on C:?



No, the drive thing isn't a problem, I've got that spread across 4 drives right now.

Replytoken was saying that there may be a terminology problem, because if you have an import, then you have at least one catalog. That's the term for the sqllite database file that LR creates to house the develop/DAM data. 

You can have more than one catalog, but you can't possibly have less than one. 

If it were me, I'd try creating a new catalog, under file menu in library.
Or uninstall/reinstall LR.

Some folks will recommend wiping your prefs file, but I forget exactly where it's located, and I'm running out the door to pick up kids from school.

Anyway, between us we'll get you going, it really is a nice 1.x product, with a huge future potential.


----------



## isd (Feb 7, 2008)

Reinstalled.

Created new catalog as instructed.
Imported 1 folder from HD, at their current location.
In Library module selected 1 raw image with adjustments.
Pressed EXPORT button.
Crash.


Tried again all above steps with 1 raw file (no adjustments) - same result.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Feb 7, 2008)

I dunno' then, someone smarter should drop by shortly...:shock:


----------



## Mark Sirota (Feb 7, 2008)

I dunno either.  I think you should contact Adobe support.


----------



## isd (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks for trying.
Does LR keep any log files? Maybe I can locate there the reason for the crashes..


----------



## isd (Feb 7, 2008)

Event Type:    Error
Event Source:    Application Error
Event Category:    None
Event ID:    1'''
Date:        2/7/2''8
Time:        4:45:19 PM
User:        N/A
Computer:    CORUSKANT
Description:
Faulting application lightroom.exe, version 1.3.1.', faulting module discburning.dll, version '.'.'.', fault address 'x''''4e4'.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Feb 7, 2008)

Check that the driver for your CD/DVD drive is up to date?


----------



## Brad Snyder (Feb 7, 2008)

Or temporarily disable it, as above in this thread.

Do you have an nVidia video card? See here: http://www.adobeforums.com/webx/[email protected]@.3bc353d7/'


----------



## isd (Feb 7, 2008)

I updated the firmware on my asus dvdrw and now it works.

However it looks like bad programming to have recorder related crashes when trying export anything whatsoever.


Anyway, it works now. Thank you to all the people that tried to help.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 8, 2008)

Glad to hear that worked isd.  It's probably worth reporting as a bug, along with the solution.  I'm sure it's one that's been reported before, but the more people with a problem, the higher up the list of priorities it'll move.  http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/mmform/index.cfm?name=wishform


----------



## isd (Feb 8, 2008)

Reported.
Thank you guys.


----------



## kgravy (Jul 8, 2008)

*Lightroom crash on export*

I had the same export .... CRASH problem and fought it for days to determine the issue. Disabling my CD driver was all it took. I need to get that issue resolved, but I can export again. The forum is a lifesaver. Thanks to all.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 8, 2008)

That's great to hear you've figured it out kgravy.  Welcome to the forum!


----------

